# Buying my first canon



## Hudson101 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello! I was curious as to which canon camera is considered " best " there are so many out there when I browse the different cameras. I've never owned a canon so all opinions welcome the more the better! thanks


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 21, 2014)

The "best" really depends on what you want to do with it.  You have to be careful when you ask for the "best" -- Canon's flagship camera body is the EOS 1D X, but it costs $6800 for the "body only" and you'd still need to buy at least one lens.

Being more practical, Canon divides the bodies into a few ranges... the EOS "Rebel" camera bodies are the consumer-oriented entry-level range for DSLR cameras.  All of them are in the sub-$1000 category (including a lens to get you started.)  

The EOS Rebel T5i is the top-end of this entry range (before jumping up a category in the mid-level range).  Each year Canon releases a new Rebel... last year it was the T5i.  The year before that it was the T4i.  The year before that it was the T3i.  You can see this progression where each time they release a new camera, the older models all move one slot down in the pecking order.  

You may get more specific information if you have a certain type of photography you specifically enjoy -- as some cameras have optimizations that make them especially good at certain tasks (e.g. they make cameras that are particularly good in low-light... cameras that are specifically good at action photography (advanced focus systems and very fast continuous shooting speeds, etc.) so it really depends on what you enjoy most.  You could say you want a camera that's best at everything... but then you'd be back up in the very expensive category.


----------



## shaylou (Apr 21, 2014)

I think it is as simple as the price although some may not agree. The 1Dx (close to 7k) is considered the best and then the 5DIII ( got mine for 3k)  and so on. But like the other gentleman mentioned there are levels of cameras and each level has their best. I think the question that should be ask when looking for your first camera or your tenth one is how much can I spend. Then you can find out what is the best in that price range.


----------



## W.Fovall (Apr 22, 2014)

60D ($1k) or 70D ($1.4k) is a good start...


----------



## ronlane (Apr 22, 2014)

TCampbell said:


> The "best" really depends on what you want to do with it.



Agreed. It's like asking which is the best BMW or Chevy. It really depends on what you are wanting to do with it. They will all take you where you want to go, but which is best of the job you are wanting to do.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 22, 2014)

The best Canon is a model called Nikon. :blackeye:


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 22, 2014)

To little  information by the OP. Budget? What Type of use, Stills or Video or both?.


----------



## JerryLove (Apr 22, 2014)

Hudson101 said:


> Hello! I was curious as to which canon camera is considered " best " there are so many out there when I browse the different cameras. I've never owned a canon so all opinions welcome the more the better! thanks


1DX - sports and fast-action.
70D - Video
6D - Low-light
5DmkIII - Everything else (debatable though: 1DX loses only in resolution that I am aware of without looking).

Have fun!


----------



## JerryLove (Apr 22, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:


> The best Canon is a model called Nikon. :blackeye:


 Well. This thread wasn't gonna troll itself.


----------



## Hudson101 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone-sorry I haven't had a chance to look back due to work! But I am just starting out. I am obsessive with taking pictures  I have children so my family is a big hit I also enjoy scenic photography! Looking for a sharp & photo adjustable pref. not a 6k camera! Just like Fovall said a "good start". Maybe not the BEST like I said.. your right more specific I would say something that I can learn from, and be impressed by. Something that takes smooth pictures good with motion vibrant etc. I am brand new to this so work with me. This is why I came onto this forum I am not afraid to admit that I come on here knowing almost nothing... just a learning experience


----------



## goodguy (Apr 24, 2014)

pravardhawan said:


> Canon and Nikon are different Model. As they are different brands best part in Canon is quality- you will always get quality images from Canon Camera. But more wide variety of products you can select from the range.


Thats nonsense, you can get good quality images from every camera makers including cell phone camera.
Main companies are Canon and Nikon and lots of other camera makers make good cameras like Pentax, Sony and others.
Main thing to get good quality of pictures and I mean MOST IMPORTANT is your skills!!!
If you buy the best camera your money can get and your technique suck so will your pictures.
Buy the best combination of camera and lens you can afford and then atart learning to to work on this camera and learn the art of photography.


----------



## JerryLove (Apr 24, 2014)

Hudson101 said:


> Thanks everyone-sorry I haven't had a chance to look back due to work! But I am just starting out. I am obsessive with taking pictures  I have children so my family is a big hit I also enjoy scenic photography! Looking for a sharp & photo adjustable pref. not a 6k camera! Just like Fovall said a "good start". Maybe not the BEST like I said.. your right more specific I would say something that I can learn from, and be impressed by. Something that takes smooth pictures good with motion vibrant etc. I am brand new to this so work with me. This is why I came onto this forum I am not afraid to admit that I come on here knowing almost nothing... just a learning experience


 In Canon (and Nikon) DSLR's, vibration compensation (Optical stabilization) is done in-lens, not in-camera. So the camera model will be irrelevant to that. 

Pentax, Sony, and a few others offer in-camera stabilization. Which way is better is debatable. 

So how about you start by telling us what your budget is. 

You want pics of children and family... so that budget might need to include a flash. It's going to need to include some lenses (though you can accomplish a lot off a kit lens). Will you be taking movies as well? 

Some common "this is where it gets interesting" points are the T3i / SL1 ($500-$1000 depending on accessories), the 70D ($1500-$2500 depending on accessories), and the 6D ($2000-$3000 depending on accessories). Those are all rough estimate numbers based on a second lens of comparable quality to the kit lens and potentially a flash.


----------



## jayindhawan (May 13, 2014)

goodguy said:


> pravardhawan said:
> 
> 
> > Canon and Nikon are different Model. As they are different brands best part in Canon is quality- you will always get quality images from Canon Camera. But more wide variety of products you can select from the range.
> ...




Canon is itself the most popular Camera brand in world. That's why Canon digital cameras are known for superior picture. So, don't delay it anymore buy Canon Compact Cameras.


----------



## goodguy (May 13, 2014)

jayindhawan said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > pravardhawan said:
> ...


Yes Canon is indeed the most popular camera maker in the world, this definitly doesnt mean it makes the best cameras in the world.
Buying Canon just because its popular is silly.
If you buy a Canon then I can tell you some models are indeed very good and some less.
I wouldn't buy Canon or Nikon, I would buy a specific model which suits my needs.
As an example Canon 70D is a jewel for video taking, Canon 6D is amazing for low light photography.
Nikon D7100 is the camera to choose if you want pure high quality pictures.
But that doesn't mean Canon 6D cant do good video or Canon 70D can produce good pictures or Nikon cant shoot good videos.

Dont expect everyone here will find you the perfect camera, only you will find what is best for you.
Make a list of price and expectation and then start looking for the right camera for yourself.
Dont get stuck on one camera brand, you just might find other makers will offer you something that other dont or for a better price.
Lots of factors to calculate but the truth is that at the end of the day the REAL magic as I said before isn't in Canon, Nikon, Sony or any other camera maker, its in you and your own skills.


----------

